# VIA Routes Blocked by Protests



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is an article about Aboriginal protests disrupting VIA services between Toronto and the cities of Ottawa and Montreal. This particular protest started yesterday (Saturday, January 5, 2012) when protesters blocked the tracks near Marysville, Ontario. About 1,000 pax on four trains were eventually bustituted to their destinations, and VIA is unsure when service will resume. This is not the first recent protest blocking railroad tracks by aboriginies who are protesting, as I understand it, against the massive cuts in Canadian government programs put in place by PM Harper.

EDIT: Link fixed.

UPDATE: In fixing the link I read that service did resume today, but I also heard from relatives that pax who use VIA in eastern Ontario are concerned the protests could start up again, so if one is traveling on VIA in the region, be alert to the possibilty of more disruptions.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 6, 2013)

This link does not work.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 6, 2013)

Works fine for me


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jan 6, 2013)

Link works just fine. And thank you Davy Crockett I had heard about the Sarnia protests, but this was new to me.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for fixing the link (see edit). I'm not surprised that these protests happened, I'm not happy that Harper cut a load of VIA trains, and now it just got worse. Canada's transport is getting worse and worse, buses are been cut, trains are being cut, they could end up worse than Mexico.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 7, 2013)

*sighs*

Couldn't they do something different like, maybe, block a major highway or shut down an airport for a change? Be interesting to see a protest render rail the only viable means of travel between a couple of places.


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 7, 2013)

My Canadian Wife: "If they tried to block anything important, like a highway or an airport, you'd see them escorted away at the barrel of a gun held by a Canadian Armed Forces member in _very_ short order." I'd have to agree with her. Railroads in Canada are just not considered vital. Even on the corridor between Toronto/Montreal/Quebec/Ottawa.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 7, 2013)

Anderson said:


> *sighs* Couldn't they do something different like, maybe, block a major highway or shut down an airport for a change? Be interesting to see a protest render rail the only viable means of travel between a couple of places.


If you try to block a highway you're likely to be hit and maimed or killed. If you do much of anything at an airport besides _assuming the position_ you're likely to end up in prison. Even if the train doesn't bother to stop it only takes a couple perpendicular sidesteps to get out of harms way and it's not like there are tons of police riding along the rails looking for protesters to nab. In due time I'm sure the government will crack down on the lower classes clamoring to be heard and everything will return to the new normal.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 7, 2013)

Blackwolf said:


> My Canadian Wife: "If they tried to block anything important, like a highway or an airport, you'd see them escorted away at the barrel of a gun held by a Canadian Armed Forces member in _very_ short order." I'd have to agree with her. Railroads in Canada are just not considered vital. Even on the corridor between Toronto/Montreal/Quebec/Ottawa.


They did block a highway!! On the Friday before Christmas and probably one of the busiest travel days of the year, the 102 freeway between Halifax and Truro was blocked where it crosses the Millbrook First Nation and also the Canso Causeway linking the mainland to Cape Breton. 

http://www.trurodail...n-Highway-102/1


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 7, 2013)

NS VIA Fan said:


> They did block a highway!! On the Friday before Christmas and probably one of the busiest travel days of the year, the 102 freeway between Halifax and Truro was blocked where it crosses the Millbrook First Nation and also the Canso Causeway linking the mainland to Cape Breton.
> 
> http://www.trurodail...n-Highway-102/1


Huh, had not heard that. Rather familiar with that stretch of road, actually. I'll have to let Mrs. Blackwolf know! She'll probably be asking her dad in short order (He's in Dartmouth) about some scoop soon.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm on board the Westbound Canadian and we sat in Hornpayne for 3 hours waiting for them to clear. From the way it sounded, CN basically asked them how long they were protesting and then said ok, we will wait till then. Seems strange to me... If I tried to block a RR in the USA the RR police would beat the life out of me. Literally.

Fortunately we made up that time because the gigantic padding the Canadian has, we are only 30 minutes late now.


----------



## Gord (Jan 12, 2013)

Any more reports on delays to the Canadian? I'm leaving Edmonton tonight on #2 bound for Toronto.

Should also mention in passing that a recent rail industry trade publication indicated ridership on #1 & 2 was up 14% this holiday season, great time to be cutting service, eh?

G.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 18, 2013)

The Canadian is always late but keeps making it up because of the padding. It's really hard to predict. See, if ridership goes up while trains get cut, then VIA Rail dosen't seem to have a bright future.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 18, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> The Canadian is always late but keeps making it up because of the padding. It's really hard to predict. See, if ridership goes up while trains get cut, then VIA Rail dosen't seem to have a bright future.



What relevance does this have to the Idle No More protesters blocking tracks??? :huh:

hboy:


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 18, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > The Canadian is always late but keeps making it up because of the padding. It's really hard to predict. See, if ridership goes up while trains get cut, then VIA Rail dosen't seem to have a bright future.
> ...


I was answering to Gord's post.


----------

